
Visually Impaired Turn to Smartphones to See Their World - lesterbuck
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2013/09/29/disruptions-guided-by-touch-screens-blind-turn-to-smartphones-for-sight/
======
kellishaver
Being legally blind, myself, I found a way to use my iPhone to help with my
distance vision a while back. -- I point it at the thing I'm trying to see,
zoom in, take a picture, hold said picture close to my face, and zoom in on
the photo to see the thing I was after. This sometimes gets blurry, but is
often still an improvement.

